# [solved] Joliet (?) problems (Easy CD Creator = bad discs)

## bweet

Hey, I'm having trouble mounting cds and dvd's as a normal user, though all works fine as root. When I mount as a user I cannot access the disk, and the owner and group show up as a big nasty number.  If I mount it explicitly with '-t iso9660' the permissions come out fine but all the filenames are shortened and garbled.  I don't think that I have gentoo set up with Joliet working for some reason .  I've tried recompiling a couple of times (w/ genkernel cause I'm a big n00b) playing with isofs as a module or inbuilt but this doesn't seem to fix anything  (I'm not 100% sure though that I actually end up running the new kernel each time ... again n00b,  sorry).  Looking around I've noticed that folks have a line like 'ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3' when they call up dmesg that doesn't show up for me.

my /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user,unhide    0 0
```

If anyone could help I'd really appreciate it.

[edit] btw I'm running gentoo sources 2.6.12-r6Last edited by bweet on Sat Sep 24, 2005 3:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fangorn

If I remember correctly, Joliet Extension is a extra module in the kernel. 

try 

```

lsmod

```

and look if you see something with joliet.

If there is none, do

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make xconfig

```

and look under FileSystems for the name of the Joliet Extension Module

Then do 

```

modprobe <name_of_module>

```

and try it again

If that works do an 

```

echo "<name_of_module>" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.<your_kernel_version>

modules-update

```

----------

## djm

fangorn - you seem to be somewhat confused

lsmod would only shows things that are compiled as modules, and not compiled into the kernel. joliet support can only be compiled into the kernel, it can't be a module

Next, after running xconfig/menuconfig/gconfig, he needs to run make, mount boot, copy the kernel image, as explained in the handbook and then reboot. You can't just modprobe something without having compiled it (make modules_install).

However, I don't think this is the problem

What does ls -l /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 say? If it's a symlink (fex: 

```
djm@valinor ~ $ ls -l /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 6 Jul 25 09:27 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> ../hdc
```

 means that it's a symlink to /dev/hdc), then do ls -l on what it points to, and repeat until you get to something that's not a symlink

The problem is either that you need to be in either the disk or cdrom group (depending on which one your drive belongs to), so, fex: 

```
djm@valinor ~ $ ls -l /dev/hdc           

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22, 0 Jul 25 09:27 /dev/hdc

```

 means that you'd ned to be in the cdrom group

For this to happen, you need to find out what groups you are in currently (by running the groups command), and then do

```
usermod -G group1,group2,group3,...,cdrom <username>
```

 as root,

Where group1,... is the groups you're already in, and replace <username> with the name of your user

Note: that the changes to the groups you are in only take affect in new login shells

----------

## bweet

Naw, I've got groups and what not set up correctly, and the problem shows up only when I'm using cd's burned in windows using long file names.

As far as doing it with a module is concerned this is what I've already tried:

```

$genkernel --menuconfig all

  File Systems --->

    CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems --->

      <M> ISO 9660 CDROM FIle system support

      [*]       Microsoft Joliet CDROM extention

      [*]       Transparent decompression extention

      <*> UDF file system support

(reboot)

$lsmod

(module isofs is not loaded)

$modprobe isofs

... and it still doesn't work

```

I've tried this with everything inbuilt as well with no luck.  I'm going to go through one more time and make sure that I've dotted all my i's and crossesd all my t's recompiling.

Again, if anyone has any idea why this isn't working for me, or any suggestion no matter how stupid on my part, please let me know.

----------

## djm

 *bweet wrote:*   

> Naw, I've got groups and what not set up correctly, and the problem shows up only when I'm using cd's burned in windows using long file names.
> 
> As far as doing it with a module is concerned this is what I've already tried:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oops, sorry didn't read your first post properly  :Smile: 

Sounds like some sort of encoding problem, but I'm not entirely sure what's wrong

Unless.. if you didn't have Joliet support previously, are you sure you did:

make && make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

? 

(people often forget to mount /boot before copying the kernel)

----------

## bweet

 *djm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unless.. if you didn't have Joliet support previously, are you sure you did:
> 
> make && make modules_install
> ...

 

me <-- genkernel using n00b... so I didn't do any of that, but shouldn't have had to either. :Sad: 

I'm not sure if I've ever had joliet working on this machine to begin with.  This install is only a week or two old so I'm still uncovering little issues like this.  It was originally installed with a plain old 'genkernel all' so I don't know what the original settings were.  When I noticed this I went back and did a menu config noticing that iso9660 fs and joliet were already built in so I think it all should have been working to begin with.

----------

## djm

 *bweet wrote:*   

>  *djm wrote:*   
> 
> Unless.. if you didn't have Joliet support previously, are you sure you did:
> 
> make && make modules_install
> ...

 

Oh yeh, sorry - I'm being an idiot today :/

what does 

zgrep JOL /proc/config.gz

say?

(assuming that genkernel enables config.gz)

----------

## bweet

```
$ zgrep JOL /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

```

running emerge -uD world right now ... looks like I'm behind on genkernel ... I'll see if that changes anything maybe

be back in ~1hr

----------

## bweet

I recompiled with the newer genkernel with the setup I posted earlier to no avail.  Anybody have any idea?

----------

## bweet

After giving up, I gave this problem another try.  Looks like it wasn't joliet at all but Easy CD Creator generally screwing me over.

It doesn't look like there is any real fix.

see http://sysadminforum.com/showthread.php?t=71347

similar problem @ https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-349536-highlight-udf+mount.html

----------

